# exFAT Support

## SvenFischer

Hallo Jungs,

hat da jemand schon einen Zugriff unter Linux hinbekommen und wenn ja wie?

Ich frage deshalb, weil es wohl mal schon etwas Code dazu gab, der aber wie von Zauberhand im Netz wieder verschwunden ist (wegen Patenten??)!

----------

## firefly

hab nen funktionierenden link gefunden

quelle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/315710

http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29950684/exfat.2009-02-01.tar.bz2

und hier habe ich ne etwas neuere version gefunden:

quelle: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/exfat-treiber-fuer-ubuntu/?highlight=dkms#post-2172635

http://media.ubuntuusers.de/forum/attachments/2134018/exfat-0.2009.02.08.deb

----------

